# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  CMC Antivirus

## bomhao

các bạn ơi tui cài cmc antivirus 2010 thấy bảo hay lắm nhưng giờ nó làm máy tính tui chậm wa đi mất. ma gỡ nó bằng đủ mọi cach đều ko đươc. ai biết mách giúp tui cái :emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh:

----------


## showbiz

> các bạn ơi tui cài cmc antivirus 2010 thấy bảo hay lắm nhưng giờ nó làm máy tính tui chậm wa đi mất. ma gỡ nó bằng đủ mọi cach đều ko đươc. ai biết mách giúp tui cái :emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh:


có 2 cách để gỡ nó ra khỏi máy tính của bạn:

chạy lại file cài đặt, để ý đến lúc nó hỏi là: *cài đặt*, *sửa chữa* hay *gỡ bỏ* thì bạn chọn gỡ bỏ để gỡ nó ra khỏi máy.nếu bạn không có file cài đặt thì làm theo các bước sau:
tải chương trình unlocker về.dùng unlocker để tắt file chương trình đang chạy của cmc (vì file này tắt bằng cách thông thường không được).dùng your uninstaller, ... để gỡ ra khỏi máy.​chúc vui vẻ!

----------


## tunght

tôi đã dùng thử rồi mà ko đươc dùng cả novostall nhưng cũng không ăn thua. tắt máy bật lên là lại có bình thường. có cách nào khác không bạn ơi

----------


## thuthao813

mình chắc chắn 100% là cả 2 cách đều có thể áp dụng. có thể là bạn không hiểu ý của mình chăng.

----------


## zimmypro88

cách 1 không ăn thua rồi nó không hỏi bạn ah thế là giờ máy đã nặng lại càng nặng hơn rùi huhuhuhuhuh
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
bạn chờ tui thử cách 2 xem sao nha

----------


## magebay

unlocker 1.8.9 phải không bạn ơi

----------


## lephiet

> unlocker 1.8.9 phải không bạn ơi


ok! đúng rồi đó bạn. chạy nó, rồi tìm tới file đang chạy của cmc và tắt nó đi. sau đó dùng phần mềm gỡ cmc ra là được.

----------


## Ricky1990

đại ca ơi không được rồi em làm thì nó ok cho gỡ thoải mái tắt máy bật lại thì ôi trơiiiiiii............. đâu lại vào đấy. các file gỡ ra lại tự phuc hồi hết.

----------


## manhvlance

> đại ca ơi không được rồi em làm thì nó ok cho gỡ thoải mái tắt máy bật lại thì ôi trơiiiiiii............. đâu lại vào đấy. các file gỡ ra lại tự phuc hồi hết.


có khi nào bạn đang dùng 1 chương trình đóng băng ổ cứng nào ko? bạn kiểm tra lại đi. mình thấy hiện tượng này giống với chức năng của các phần mền đóng băng ổ cứng.

----------


## lamerjapan

nếu máy có đóng băng ổ cứng như bạn manlivo nói thì bạn hãy xã băng trước rồi gỡ bỏ cmc sao! mà mình nghĩ vô control panel gỡ là được chứ zì; nếu vẫn không được thì bạn chịu khó vô: hộp run, gõ *regedit*, *edit* -> *find*, trong ô *find what* bạn nhập vô chữ *cmc*, bấm tiếp *find next*; khi nào nó tìm gặp *cmc* thì bạn xóa thủ công bằng cách click chuột phải lên nó và chọn *delete*; bạn lại tiếp tục nhấn phím *f3*, nếu lại tìm thấy *cmc* thì bạn lại click chuột phải lên nó chọn *delete*; bạn cứ tiếp tục làm y như vậy cho đến khi nào nó hiện lên bảng *search finish*. sau đó khởi động lại máy và bạn tìm cmc trong *ổ c* cũng như trong *control panel* để xóa bình thường.
xin mách thêm cho bạn cmc là con cùi bắp thứ nhất; bkav là con cùi dừa thứ 2; hàng việt nam chất lượng kém mà nổ lung tung beng; vừa rồi bkav đi thi test virus đã không thể vượt qua được cuột sát hạch; còn cmc vì biết "thiếu tài, kém đức" nên không giám đi thi. ở vn chỉ có người "yếu bóng vía" mới xài cmc hoặc bkav thôi. có lần ông nguyễn tử quang còn tuyên bố "bkav không hề thua kém bất cứ một phần mềm diệt virus nào trên thế giới", câu nói quá hoắt, trịch thượng nhỉ?

----------


## superman

cài lại win là tốt nhất ý bạn ơi

----------


## vthao93hp

mình thấy cmc bình thường chạy có 2-3 chuc mb thì làm sao nặng máy được, nhẹ hơn các chương trình khác mà. có thể là do máy bạn sử dung lâu mà ko dọn file rác với chống phân mảnh cho nó nên máy mới bị chậm. 
với lại cmc vẫn gỡ bỏ bình thường trong control panel mà. mình remove nó đâu có vấn đề j đâu.

----------


## balothuhn

*trả lời*
bạn thử vào ổ c-progamre file-tìm đến thư mục cmc rùi xoá thư mục đó đi. sau đó bạn vào lại add/remove xoá nó đi thật đơn giản. mình làm như thế nhiều lần rùi mà vẫn tốt lắm.hi

----------

